# Looking for a new author



## JerryG (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I’m looking for a now author to read, I Like authors that use a main character through a series of book like Lee Child, Michael Connelly, or David Baldacci. But any good crime mystery author would be fine.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JerryG, welcome to Kindleboards!

Saw your "Next Page button cover" in the "Holding your kindle" thread (or whatever it was called).  Very clever, great post complete with pic!

Glad you're loving your Kindle!  I've no doubt that someone will post with tons of suggestions soon!

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you read the Spenser books by Robert Parker? 
Travis McGee books by John MacDonald?
Matthew Scudder books by Lawrence Block?
Burke books by Andrew Vachhs?
Elvis Cole books by Robert Crais?
Dave Robicheaux books by James Lee Burke?
Alex Cross books by James Patterson (Caveat: Do not read anything else with his name on it They're co-authored (not a bad thing in and of itself) and mostly stink!)?
Lucas Davenport books by John Sanford?

I've read all of these and many others. Please feel obliged to ask me any questions you might have; this is obviously one of my favorite genres. You can find the series orders at http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk . Some of these are much darker than others, you should find something to read until Gone Tomorrow (Jack Reacher, No. 13) comes out on May 19th


----------



## JerryG (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Scott, I have read all of the Burke book and most of the Alex Cross books but I,m not familiar with the other authors.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wished to second on Lucas Davenport books by John Sanford. My husband and I both enjoy the Burke series ( and my husband is a Lee Child fan), an the Prey series (starts with Rules of Prey) is one of our favorites.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Jerry and/or Beth,

I bought Another Life a few days ago but haven't read it yet. Have you? What do you think about the series ending?

Scott


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I third the John Sandford series featuring Lucas Davenport.  All 18 books currently published are available on Kindle.

Most of the Spenser books by Robert Parker (of which there are 35 or 36) aren't on Kindle yet, but it's a great series too.  He also has a couple of other series (not as many books in those yet) which are pretty good, some on Kindle and some not.

I don't foresee the Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald ever being on Kindle, seeing as how it's pretty old and there are probably copywrite issues with MacDonald's estate, but it's a wonderful series that stands up to the test of time in re-reads (fun nostalgia stuff). That's one series of paper books I won't be getting rid of, unless it does happen to ever come out in ebook form.  Same with the old Dell Shannon series featuring Luis Mendoza.

J.A. Jance has a good Seattle cop series featuring J.P. Beaumont, as well as a series featuring an Arizona sheriff named Joanna Brady.  All books in both series are available for Kindle.  She also has a not as good but still okay series with a character named Ali Reynolds.


----------



## Beth A (Jan 2, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> I bought Another Life a few days ago but haven't read it yet. Have you? What do you think about the series ending?


I haven't read Another Life yet, but I am kind of glad it is coming to an end. The series had become somewhat labored, and had lost it's original spark for me.

Have you read a 'bomb built in hell', Wesley's book (free pdf of Vachss's site)? I just read it a few weeks ago, and while it was a little darker then I usually prefer I was glad to read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I don't foresee the Travis McGee series by John D. MacDonald ever being on Kindle, seeing as how it's pretty old and there are probably copywrite issues with MacDonald's estate, but it's a wonderful series that stands up to the test of time in re-reads (fun nostalgia stuff). That's one series of paper books I won't be getting rid of, unless it does happen to ever come out in ebook form. Same with the old Dell Shannon series featuring Luis Mendoza.


I haven't read Travis McGee in a while, but like you, I won't be getting rid of my paper books any time soon. I have 11 of them.


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Check out Laura Lippman. She writes great suspense, both as a series set in Baltimore and a few superb freestanding thrillers. Lisa Gardner is also really good. And Dennis Lehane is a master.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I third the John Sandford series featuring Lucas Davenport. All 18 books currently published are available on Kindle.


Well, I wuz wrong. Sometime in the last few months since I last checked, #6 in the series, Night Prey, has been un-Kindleized (de-Kindleized?). And of course I only discovered that after I'd decided to re-read the series and gotten through #5.  I hate when that happens. But all the rest are currently on Kindle, anyway...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well, I wuz wrong. Sometime in the last few months since I last checked, #6 in the series, Night Prey, has been un-Kindleized (de-Kindleized?). And of course I only discovered that after I'd decided to re-read the series and gotten through #5.  I hate when that happens. But all the rest are currently on Kindle, anyway...


Do you mean that once something is kindled, it can be un-kindled?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Do you mean that once something is kindled, it can be un-kindled?


I guess that would be. . . .wait for it. . . .extinguished. 

Seriously, I think this happens when there are formatting issues reported. Amazon pulls it down to be fixed. I guess it could also happen if it was put up prematurely, say, before the copyright issues were resolved. Remember, even if it's a series by all one author, there could be separate contracts or even separate publishing houses.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I guess that would be. . . .wait for it. . . .extinguished.


Good one.  It deserves a drum roll.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Without question the Mitch Rapp series has to be included. This is the first in the series. 1. Transfer of Power (1999)
2. The Third Option (2000) 3. Separation of Power (2001) 4. Executive Power (2002) 5. Memorial Day (2004) 
6. Consent to Kill (2005) 7. Act of Treason (2006) 8. Protect and Defend (2007) 9. Extreme Measures (200


----------



## jackievwi (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm always looking for new authors as well.  Since I got my Kindle in October I really got into Jeffery Deaver's Lincoln Rhyme series.  If you haven't read him, you may recognize the first novel by the title since it was made into a movie a number of years ago...The Bone Collector.  I'll definitely be looking into the other authors listed here.


----------



## jdj5585 (Feb 13, 2011)

Go for Robert Crais--his books are amazing, and Elvis Cole is hilarious.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I just read two fantastic suspense novels: The Innocent by Vincent Zandri and The Scavengers Daughter by Mike McIntyre. Both brilliant.


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

Tess Gerritsen's Razzoli and Isles series is really good. There's even a TV show based on the characters now.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, Scott took most of my suggestions...I'd also add Ken Bruen


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

And if you need a good hardboiled fix I'd also recommend the Burke novels by Andrew Vachss.


----------



## Joshua Unruh (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd suggest Aaron Pogue's Ghost Targets series (and not just because I work with him). They're great mystery thrillers in a near future sci fi setting. He has two out and a third one later this year (of a proposed 25...yes, really).

 
Gods Tomorrow (Ghost Targets) ($0.99) introduces a world with perfect surveillance of every human action. Katie Pratt joins the Ghost Targets team to help maintain that database...just as a murderer is trying to bring the whole system down.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

Greg Iles - love his books!


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone mentioned Greg Iles.  A solid read.  I love Michael Connolly but am I the only who feels every other book of his is a bit off?  Have you tried Peter Robinson?  British cop stories, more mystery.  Just finished Chasing the Ghost by B Mayer and I liked the lead, ex Delta Force, in that.  Andy MacNabb has a lead who is British SAS.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out Blake Crouch. He's very dark. His series begins with Desert Places, the second book is Locked Doors, and the third book, Killers, just came out--a collaboration with Jack Kilborn. 

By the way, Lee Childs gave Blake Crouch a great blurb on his new book, Run.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone mention John Connelly and his Charlie Parker series? Gregg Hurwitz did a short series that was terrific a few years ago, the Tim Rackley novels. James Lee Burke and John D. MacDonald are personal favorites.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried Colin Dexter's Inspector Morse books? The television series on ITV ran to 33 episodes from 1987-2000 and have cult status.


----------



## EchelonPress (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure how you feel about historicals, but Robert Goldsborough, who wrote the continuation of the Nero Wolfe books after Rex Stout passed, has his own series. Set in 1930-40s in Chicago, his main character Snap Malek is a tribune police reporter. The 5th in the series is just out. Kindle will be out in about a week. The first in series in on sale for $1.99. They are not hardcore like some of the others, but they are pretty darn good reads.

   

There are also short stories with the character.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I would definitely recommend Konrath.

Robert Parker is solid as well, although I would definitely advise you hunting up his early stuff, rather than his later books.

James Lee Burke is amazing as well.

And, although it isn't really mystery - I would definitely recommend most of Stephen Hunter's works. In particular check out Dirty White Boys, Pale Horse Coming and Hot Springs. Great stuff for the shoot-em-up fan.


----------



## EchelonPress (Sep 30, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> I would definitely recommend Konrath.
> 
> Robert Parker is solid as well, although I would definitely advise you hunting up his early stuff, rather than his later books.
> 
> ...


I second the tip for Stephen Hunter. He is an awesome writer and the Swaggers are a hell of a bunch.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

A couple of people already suggested him, but I'm going to also voice my suggestion of Lawrence Block and his Matthew Scudder novels. Block is a fantastic writer and his books are very compelling.


----------



## pixichick (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Jerry,

I love Robert B. Parker books, and would recommend the Jesse Stone series (they actually made these into movies starring Tom Selleck), and also, his main character in one of his other series, Spencer, will have you reading for a good long while - there are a lot of them, but worth your time. The Spencer character turned into "Spencer for Hire" which was a TV show back in the day.

Happy reading!

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## huwcol (Mar 8, 2011)

I would strongly recommend Ed McBain's 87th Precinct series. This starts with _Cop Hater_ and continues for a great many books (not sure how many - 30 or 40 maybe?). There is no single 'hero' of these books but there are several main characters who recur in each novel. McBain has been such an influence on the whole genre of crime/police procedural writers (and movies/TV series) that many people tend to overlook him, probably thinking that he must be a bit 'dated'. Not at all. He is the master of this type of novel and very few modern novelists have a comparable narrative skill.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

No Mercy and Hostage Zero by John Gilstrap


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Tom Schreck said:


> Wow, Scott took most of my suggestions...I'd also add Ken Bruen


Seconded. I also second the Laura Lippman rec.

(Hi Tom!)


----------

